# He aquí el mundo, mi mundo, un mundo que también será...



## autrex2811

Buen día.

Quisiera saber cómo se traduce en latín la frase "He aquí el mundo, mi mundo, un mundo que también será tuyo".

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## relativamente

Salve!

Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui etiam mundus tuus erit

También se podría decir universum en lugar de mundus, cambiando los adjetivos y el relativo  a caso neutro,o sea  meum, tuum. quod.

Una frase algo más concisa es la siguiente:

Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui et tuus erit


----------



## autrex2811

relativamente said:


> Salve!
> 
> Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui etiam mundus tuus erit
> 
> También se podría decir universum en lugar de mundus, cambiando los adjetivos y el relativo  a caso neutro,o sea  meum, tuum. quod.
> 
> Una frase algo más concisa es la siguiente:
> 
> Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui et tuus erit



Muchas gracias. Lo necesito para una redacción.
Un placer.


----------



## Scholiast

Salue!

relativaments's (#2)...



> Ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui etiam mundus tuus erit



No!!!!!! The words are right, but the required emphasis is much better with

_ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui tuus quoque erit.

_or

_...etiam tuus erit_.
The point is that relativamente's formulation is saying "_even the world _will be yours", whereas the sense desired is that "my world will be _yours too"_

Σ


----------



## Quiviscumque

Dear Scholiast, ¿what about this? I like it, but I am dubious:

_Ecce mundus, mundus meus, mundus futurus et tuus._


----------



## autrex2811

Quiviscumque said:


> Dear Scholiast, ¿what about this? I like it, but I am dubious:
> 
> _Ecce mundus, mundus meus, mundus futurus et tuus._



Saludos.
Entonces, ¿Me quedo con "ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui tuus quoque erit"?

Buen día.


----------



## autrex2811

Les agradezco a todos sus valiosas aportaciones.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete iterum

Neatest formulation:

_ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui et tuus erit.
_
How does that feel or sound?

Σ


----------



## Ben Jamin

autrex2811 said:


> Saludos.
> Entonces, ¿Me quedo con "ecce mundus, mundus meus, qui tuus quoque erit"?
> 
> Buen día.


What about: ... qui mundus tuusque erit?


----------



## relativamente

The  phrase proposed in #5 I think it is not possible. Mundus futurus est tuus would mean your  world will happen or will exist
Nor it is possible the phrase in #9 mundus tuusque. In this sentence mundus is used as a noun not as an adjective and you canot join a noun with an adjective with the -que particle
Using the adverb quoque is of course fine in my view


----------



## Joca

Another possibility? *Ecce mundus, mihi, ac tibi erit.*


----------



## relativamente

Joca said:


> Another possibility? *Ecce mundus, mihi, ac tibi erit.*



This is possible but is not exactly the same as the original sentence. In the first sentence the world belongs to the speaker only and later will belong both to speaker and hearer and in your sentence you say the world will belong to both in future without refering  to the present situation.
This kind of sentences that can only have a poetic meaning as nobody really owns a world can be very ambiguous and maybe not understable to ancient romans.


----------



## autrex2811

Sí, el contexto es el siguiente:

Es una historia épica desarrollada en el año 616 a.u.c, durante la tercera guerra púnica. Cierto día, estando en la parte más alta de la ciudad, una montaña, un capitán romano de 35 años le dice a un joven de 16 años: "He aquí el mundo, mi mundo, un mundo que también será tuyo". El joven, al no inteligir lo que se le decía, comenta: "¿Qué quieres decir? Un efebo pobre soy, que de no ser por ti sería un esclavo cartaginés o bien en la tierra de los muertos estaría". A lo que el soldado le dice: "Esta isla y el mundo entero te rendirán gloria; no sólo los magnomontañeses estarán a tus pies, sino también Roma; por venia del gran Júpiter"...

La cuestión es que ese soldado, es también cónsul en la "Montaña Magna", una nación fundada en una isla, cuya población se conforma de cartaginenses rescatados y militares romanos. El soldado, que no es otro sino Morfeo, sabe que el muchacho es la reencarnación de tres dioses olímpicos y por ello conoce el gran poderío que sobre él se deposita. Si bien en esa época la vida giraba en torno a los dioses olímpicos, Morfeo ya le auguraba al joven cartaginense lo que más adelante en el hilo de esta historia sucedería; por eso le dice aquella frase que previamente citara.

Esto es a grandes rasgos el contexto de esa frase. Espero quede un poco más claro.

Saludos, y muchas gracias por sus comentarios y su ayuda


----------



## Joca

relativamente said:


> This is possible but is not exactly the same as the original sentence. In the first sentence the world belongs to the speaker only and later will belong both to speaker and hearer and in your sentence you say the world will belong to both in future without refering  to the present situation.
> This kind of sentences that can only have a poetic meaning as nobody really owns a world can be very ambiguous and maybe not understable to ancient romans.


How about: *Ecce mundus, mihi est, ac olim tibi erit. Here is the world, it is mine, and will be yours one day.?*


----------

